# mudjacking - mud or concrete slurry?



## rizzo (Nov 9, 2007)

Have been receiving quotes for mudjacking work consisting of raising to proper pitch several sections of sidewalk, and two patio slabs. Most contractors have quoted as mudjacking with concrete slurry (3.5 bag mix if I recall). Latest quote received was for mudjacking using mud. This company indicated concrete slurry use was inferior to mud due to "pillaring". Any opinions on method or other input is appreciated

thanks

-Frank Rizzo


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If you mean mud as in dirt mixed with water, then that is incorrect. As the water leeches out of it, it would shrink and allow the slab to settle. It is done in this area with a somewhat soupy mortar mix. Almost like grout. Guys call it mud, but it won't shrink as it cures.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

2 guys, a self propelled grout pump, and a Hilti did my front and back walk (80 linear feet) in under 2 hours. A local outfit (next town over) charged me $350 (2005), and I thought it was worth it. More cost effective than doing new slabs, that's for sure. Came out great. Their grout mix was the consistency of pancake batter. Regular grout mix. They patched the holes with concrete patch mix.


----------



## rizzo (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Good to know what is commonly used for sub-slab injection. We'll finish up the quote process and proceed.


----------



## Rmankty (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a tunnel under the concrete driveway the tunnel is about 8 inches in diameter and 25 ft long open at both ends and level.I was advised by a builder to mix cement with water liquid as milk and pour it in-no need for a pump. The hole is level essentially,I want the mixture to harden so that the concrete is supported properly.I contacted a contractor who responded the job was too small-get a local handyman.I am not opposed to buying a manual grout pump/hose and filling it my self.Im just trying to do it as low cost as possible,but have no voids. If you all think the grout pump is the way to go,what kind of mixture should I buy? I live above snow line. Thank you.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Rmankty said:


> I have a tunnel under the concrete driveway the tunnel is about 8 inches in diameter and 25 ft long open at both ends and level.I was advised by a builder to mix cement with water liquid as milk and pour it in-no need for a pump. The hole is level essentially,I want the mixture to harden so that the concrete is supported properly.I contacted a contractor who responded the job was too small-get a local handyman.I am not opposed to buying a manual grout pump/hose and filling it my self.Im just trying to do it as low cost as possible,but have no voids. If you all think the grout pump is the way to go,what kind of mixture should I buy? I live above snow line. Thank you.


 
Cheapest manual grout pump with hose i know of is $1300.00,and the self propelled one the previous poster mentioned start at about $5000.00.


----------



## Rmankty (Aug 15, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information.


----------

